

If You Were Replacing Steve Ballmer, What Would You Do? - weavorateam
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/08/30/if-you-were-replacing-steve-ballmer-as-ceo-of-microsoft-what-would-you-do/

======
iopq
>Engineering work can be (somewhat) tracked by lines of code written, lines of
code reviewed, bugs per line of code...

So don't do any work except code reviews and implement features really slowly
without any bugs, but as verbosely as possible with as many lines of code as
possible. Then you have tons of lines of code, few bugs per line of code
(since it's so verbose there's a ton of lines of code)

Those metrics don't work, even if I completely agree with the premise of the
article (it's a people problem)

